# Back to Philippines in 5 days



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

After 3 long treacherous months in the States I am finally coming back... You never realize how much you miss a place and people in it until your gone for so long. Being in my parents house in middle of nowhere gets rather annoying when you cant find a tricycle or even a bus to get to where you need to go. 5 more days.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> After 3 long treacherous months in the States I am finally coming back... You never realize how much you miss a place and people in it until your gone for so long. Being in my parents house in middle of nowhere gets rather annoying when you cant find a tricycle or even a bus to get to where you need to go. 5 more days.


I know the feeling from the memories of being stuck in Nebraska for three long years and waiting to to get back home to family and the islands. I'll bet you're ready!!
I do envy you your trans-Pacific flight to MNL. I really miss that long flight and the fun visiting with the flight crews on Philippine Airlines each time...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

I got a 2 day haul. I go out of Columbia International Airport in SC on the 9th from there will be awhile before I get to San Francisco Airport. Will be overnight flight. Then on 10th my flight is at 2 pm so I will arrive in Philippines at around 11-11:30 pm on the 11th. So I got long trip ahead next week so I am just gonna rest and get everything ready I need.




Gene and Viol said:


> I know the feeling from the memories of being stuck in Nebraska for three long years and waiting to to get back home to family and the islands. I'll bet you're ready!!
> I do envy you your trans-Pacific flight to MNL. I really miss that long flight and the fun visiting with the flight crews on Philippine Airlines each time...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I know the feeling from the memories of being stuck in Nebraska for three long years and waiting to to get back home to family and the islands. I'll bet you're ready!!
> I do envy you your trans-Pacific flight to MNL. I really miss that long flight and the fun visiting with the flight crews on Philippine Airlines each time...


Same here Gene. I absolutely love the long flight. Wish I could do it for fun once a yr maybe twice.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

That picture reminds me of flying home into Hilo, Hawaii...they fly in so low over Hilo Bay you think the plane is gonna land on a coconut tree....

btw i flew Philippine Airlines this last time in May and I liked it way better than Hawaiian Airlines. Hawaiian was cheaper, but they have discontinued their flights from Honolulu to Manila so PAL was my only choice...nicer planes better service...but more $$


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gene, where did you get that picture from? That's a beautiful shot of a PAL "big top" 747.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

One thing I can say is I will never use PAL they are SO expensive. Not this white guy. I am using Korean Airlines to get into Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> One thing I can say is I will never use PAL they are SO expensive. Not this white guy. I am using Korean Airlines to get into Manila.


KAL is good too. After so many years with the airlines though, I guess I'm a safety nut and thats my reasoning for using PAL. Plus the schedule from the US to MNL works out good to avoid jet-lag..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya the jet lag I don't really get.... but I do get my ears popping lol




Gene and Viol said:


> KAL is good too. After so many years with the airlines though, I guess I'm a safety nut and thats my reasoning for using PAL. Plus the schedule from the US to MNL works out good to avoid jet-lag..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*3 months*



jdavis10 said:


> After 3 long treacherous months in the States I am finally coming back... You never realize how much you miss a place and people in it until your gone for so long. Being in my parents house in middle of nowhere gets rather annoying when you cant find a tricycle or even a bus to get to where you need to go. 5 more days.


Man time fly's by here, I think 3 months in the states would be a long wait for me to.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Ya the jet lag I don't really get.... but I do get my ears popping lol


Hmmm- now you know as well as I do that it's not the flight that cause your ears to pop. That only happens during the last hour or so of your flight and is caused by pressure building up in the brain while thinking about all the female company waiting for you under the palm trees swaying in the warm tropical breeze :grouphug:
See, you walked right into that one. Hehehe...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

3 months in usa i might as well be buried. We have too many world class babae


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> 3 months in usa i might as well be buried. We have too many world class babae


Last time I was back in the States I ended up needing to stay there for 3 years! Seemed like an eternity to me at the time. No way would I go back again. I've been spoiled here by my wife and kids; not to mention the great cooking and low cost of living.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mccalleyboy,

So long you have no idea... My parents live 1 hour from a mall in middle of nowhere so I was trapped because I don't drive, and my mom and I don't exactly see eye-to-eye on things. Especially living in Philippines as my mom is snob and high maintenance and very racist against anyone that is not white so yes alot of negativity I don't like




mcalleyboy said:


> Man time fly's by here, I think 3 months in the states would be a long wait for me to.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Only lady I plan to see under them palm trees is my angel Anne. Don't need lot of female company one suits me just fine Gene lol. You got me I walked into it BUT I plan to travel wit her around but that's all my friend.




Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm- now you know as well as I do that it's not the flight that cause your ears to pop. That only happens during the last hour or so of your flight and is caused by pressure building up in the brain while thinking about all the female company waiting for you under the palm trees swaying in the warm tropical breeze :grouphug:
> See, you walked right into that one. Hehehe...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lefties,

Got that right my friend.




lefties43332 said:


> 3 months in usa i might as well be buried. We have too many world class babae


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactly Anne spoils me and does me really well, don't understand why I would go back to boring lifestyle and life when I have everything there. Makes me Happy. Its home. Go to movies every week have dinner and time watch movie at night before bed. I miss those times. Couple more days fellas 




Gene and Viol said:


> Last time I was back in the States I ended up needing to stay there for 3 years! Seemed like an eternity to me at the time. No way would I go back again. I've been spoiled here by my wife and kids; not to mention the great cooking and low cost of living.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mom*



jdavis10 said:


> Mccalleyboy,
> 
> So long you have no idea... My parents live 1 hour from a mall in middle of nowhere so I was trapped because I don't drive, and my mom and I don't exactly see eye-to-eye on things. Especially living in Philippines as my mom is snob and high maintenance and very racist against anyone that is not white so yes alot of negativity I don't like


Had the same issue with my Mom, brother and sisters, my Dad okay with it though.


----------

